# Vent Identification



## jcorbin121 (Dec 14, 2015)

Ok I am finishing basement. I have 4 rough ins, one shower, one toilet, and then 2 PVC's next to each other , a 1 1/2" and a 3". I presume one is a vanity drain, the other is ... ?? toilet vent? shower vent?  This was all put in when house was built last year.  I had the plumbing co. put in a vent that was accessible to the basement so I just need to make the connection - but not sure which to build the vent from. Was thinking maybe the 3" wzas a 3" cuz they assumed a cleanout would go on that ? that would likely make it vanity drain? Are any of my assumptions correct?? Thanks for any help! 


John


----------



## frodo (Dec 14, 2015)

1 1/2 is typically a vent,  I would say the 3''


----------



## nealtw (Dec 14, 2015)

Run hot water down the drain from upstairs and the drain pipe will warm up?


----------



## jcorbin121 (Dec 14, 2015)

@Nealtw - there are no drains connected in this bathroom.....attached a pic of what I have.  The two on the right are the ones in question the left is the toilet


----------



## nealtw (Dec 14, 2015)

We will have to let Frodo figure that out, I would have expected a vent to be connected up.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 14, 2015)

i suspect the 3" is the cleanout. Since it is under cement, the cleanout is a valuable thing.


----------



## frodo (Dec 15, 2015)

put a hose in the shower drain.  using a flash light look in both 1.5 and 3'' pipes see what you see.
put a hose in the toilet stub up,  look in the pipes with flash light

can you provide a picture of the whole room, all the pipes? 

post back with findings


----------



## jcorbin121 (Dec 19, 2015)

So here is a picture of all the pipes. I ran a romex down the pipes and the arrows indicate the direction the pipes travel.  I put the romex down the 3" and it sounded like it was very close to the toilet drain, not so much with the 1 1/2" pvc. I never could get the romex to show up at another pipe.  So maybe the 3" is just a cleanout then would that be right? If that is so then the 1 1/2" is the sink drain. Also I should mention, we have a sewer lift system in the basement. which is in the center of the basement.


----------



## frodo (Dec 19, 2015)

my opinion   ,,,,


----------



## jcorbin121 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you sir ! I am going to go that direction. nd thanks to all the other replies, all of your info has been valuable!

John


----------



## frodo (Dec 19, 2015)

now,  lets focus on that 3''

did you take the cap off?  look in it ?  what do you see?


----------



## jcorbin121 (Dec 19, 2015)

I did, the drain looked like it elbowed back toward the shower. I ran a hose down and could not go but 18", so I used a roll of romex and got much farther , about 3' maybe 4' and could hear the romex near the toilet PVC but never saw it. same at the shower could hear but didn't see it


----------



## frodo (Dec 20, 2015)

must be a clan out

do you know who roughed it in? 

ask him


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 20, 2015)

:agree: call the company that roughed in the service and ask them to come back and identify what is what.


----------



## frodo (Dec 20, 2015)

I  was roughing in a house,when a guy from down the street walked up,  he said

  him, you plumbed my house about 10 years ago, and the volume of hot water sucks.  i have 2 ,50 gallon heaters

    me,  I remember you, you had me pipe your heaters in series,  I told you is was not going to work.

him,  yes, you did, and no it doesnt,  will you fix it?

me,  I'll be their after   5   $250.00 cash


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2015)

Any house we do that has plumping left for a future bathroom like this has a vent pipe going up to the plumbing above for the roof vent.????


----------



## frodo (Dec 21, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Any house we do that has plumping left for a future bathroom like this has a vent pipe going up to the plumbing above for the roof vent.????




us also.  we run a vent out the roof,  

you can find it above the rough in, in the ceiling.

it would be the pipe with a cap on it


----------



## jcorbin121 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes I verified that is present, its capped off in the basement, not exactly in the ideal location but I am grateful its already there. i'll make it work. Thanks again to all of you for your advice.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2015)

jcorbin121 said:


> Yes I verified that is present, its capped off in the basement, not exactly in the ideal location but I am grateful its already there. i'll make it work. Thanks again to all of you for your advice.



Basement bathroom ceilings often get dropped a little to hide plumbing and fan ducts  and the fan dosn't vibrate the floor upstairs.


----------



## frodo (Dec 21, 2015)

yeah,  you can buy a cheap fart fan that fits in a tight space, but when it is used, sounds like a jet engine

or spend an extra 20 bucks,  might have to get creative in the install

but it will be quiet


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2015)

frodo said:


> yeah,  you can buy a cheap fart fan that fits in a tight space, but when it is used, sounds like a jet engine
> 
> or spend an extra 20 bucks,  might have to get creative in the install
> 
> but it will be quiet


Just want to add to this.
All fans sound good on display in the store, but they have no duct on them.
To much resistance in the duct and the fan chops the air that dosn't get out of the way fast enough. So pay attention to duct, 4" insulated as short as possible and as few bends as possible.
And enough space under door to allow air movement.


----------



## frodo (Dec 21, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Just want to add to this.
> All fans sound good on display in the store, but they have no duct on them.
> To much resistance in the duct and the fan chops the air that dosn't get out of the way fast enough. So pay attention to duct, 4" insulated as short as possible and as few bends as possible.
> And enough space under door to allow air movement.




and lots of frebrezz   [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-COxzRtOEU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-COxzRtOEU[/ame]


----------



## jcorbin121 (Jan 9, 2016)

So here is what I ended up with for my vent/drains. The cleanout is facing away from this pic, its in the bedroom closet, I will frame in a access panel.  have the drain at 18" height, I measure the other two bathrooms in the houst and that was about where they set. ANything obviously wrong?  I have it all dry-fitted and will probably glue it next weekend.  Thanks again [email protected]!

John


----------

